
2020 Madness: a game that raises money for the eventual Democratic candidate - kofman
https://2020madness.com
======
kofman
Our goal is to raise $1m for the eventual Democrat candidate, while getting
folks more engaged with what’s happening in national politics. We don’t take a
cut, 100% of donations go to the eventual candidate fund.

Why: Everyone has their current favorite Dem candidate, but we can all agree
on one thing — we have to defeat Donald Trump. As the candidates spend money
to compete, Trump continues to fill his war-chest. We want to help give the
eventual candidate a better shot.

In addition to raising money, we’re hoping to also get more people engaged
with what’s happening in national politics -- kind of how fantasy sports gets
people paying more attention to sports.

There’s still a TON of work to do to make this awesome, but we decided to
launch it early to get feedback and ideas. Please let us know any suggestions
or questions!

